# Euer Lieblings Anime/s



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Moin Buffed,

Ich hab mir schon oft Gedanken darüber gemacht was wohl das lieblingsanime /animes der buffed community ist dacht ich mir , ich mach ein Thread auf und frag was euer lieblings anime ist.


ich fang mal an (muss nicht nur 1 anime sein aber mehr als 5 sollten es nicht sein)

Platz 1 : Death Note (leider nur 26 folgen aber dafür ein sehr gutes Anime wo man mitdenken muss)

Platz 2 : Strawberry panic! (liebevoll umgesetztes Shoujo ai (Lesben) Anime was mir persönlich gut gefällt)

Platz 3 : GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka) (sehr gut umgesetzt und viele spannende und witzige stellen)

Platz 4 : Mai-hime (auch ziemlich gut und sehr spannend mit ein wenig witzigen stellen und ein am schluss (ab folge 23) wird auch shoujo-ai (lesben) ein wichtiges thema sein)

Platz 5 : Elfenlied (auch gut gemacht aber ein wenig zu brutal für mein geschmack)


edit: wenn ihr Anime hasser seid dann ignoriert den Thread und postet hier nichts.


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

Anime thread
is doch fast das gleiche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja egal 
Black Cat
One Piece
und ähm Detektiv Conan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

Ne ist es nicht da geht es um Animes allgemein und hier geht es um Euer lieblings Anime. ^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. September 2008)

boa wo fang ich an...

1. Hellsing

2. Bleach

3. Elfenlied

4. Mnemosyne - Mnemosyne no Musume-tachi

5. Soul Eater


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (30. September 2008)

1. Cowboy Bebop

2. Samurai Champloo

3. Shin Chan (Exakt mein Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

4. Dragonball

5. GANTZ

6. Black Lagoon

Die folgenden sind kaum nennenswert, ausser vielleicht Elfenlied, aber der Anime ist viel zu kurz für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## S.E.Lain (30. September 2008)

hmm ja

1. Scry.ed
2. GANTZ (auch wenn der anime nen scheiß ende hat)
3. Serial Experiments Lain (auch wenns teils schwer zu verstehn is xD )
4. Full Metal Panic
5. DearS


----------



## Minastirit (30. September 2008)

1. One Piece 
2. Death note
3. Dragonball 
4. Inuyasha 
5. Hellsing

Wenn chin chan auch dazu zählt dann is der auch ein Top Anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hat einfach soo geilen hummor. 
Den mag ich weniger wegen der geschichte dafür mehr wegen den witzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *wackel den po* ^^


----------



## Qonix (30. September 2008)

- Hellsing
- Neon Genesis Evangelion
- Cowboy Bebop
- Dragonball
- One Piece
- Elfenlied
- Naruto
- Vision of Escaflowne
- Wolf's Rain

Auch sehr viel Anime-Movies, vorallem die von Studio Ghibli, gehören zu meinen Favoriten.

Eigentlich hab ich sehr viel Favoriten und möchte darum keine Rangliste machen da es alle, je nach dem von welchem Standpunkt man sie betrachtet, auf die 1 gehören.


----------



## Noxiel (30. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ne ist es nicht da geht es um Animes allgemein und hier geht es um Euer lieblings Anime. ^^



Anime sind goil, eigentlich müssten alle Länder der Erde ihre eingelagerten Goldreserven dazu verwenden eine Maschine zu erfinden, die in der Lage ist, Frauen mit solch enormen Brüsten auszustatte, dass sie trotz aller Üppigkeit einen zierlichen Körper behalten können. Alternativ wäre es auch toll, wenn man mittels Fingerschnippen in den Anime seiner Wahl eintauchen könnte.

Da ich aber nichts zu sagen habe und wahrscheinlich weder George noch Angela wissen, was ich von ihnen will wenn ich mit dem Vorschlag ankomme, gibt es auch keine Sonderregeln für Lieblingsanime. Deswegen ist hier zu.

Ansonsten gäbe es auch den Thread für das Lieblingsessen, für den Lieblingsmetalsong, für die Lieblingskondomsorte, für die Lieblingsgeschlechtskrankheit, für die Lieblingsgewerkschaft und so weiter und sofort.


----------

